# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Cant complete waking sleep paralysis, any suggestions?

## 4bangerhonda

Before i start, this is a long post, sorry about that....

I have been trying an OBE/ Lucid dream induction technique that requires sleep paralysis and being awake (Its from Lucidoligy). However, i cant induce full sleep paralysis, or so it seems. The furthest i have ever gotten was one vibration, and that was yesterday at about 1pm, this attempt also took me 2 hours to get there, once i got the vibration, i could not get relaxed again (before the vibrations I had a few "video clips" on the back of my eyelids, so i figured i would relax back to that) and i have up. In more recent attempts (last night b4 bed, this morning around 9:40) i can enter sleep paralysis to the point of not being able to feel anything, but its not hard to move, i can move my jaw if i wanted to, nothing feels like a lead blanket, and i get to a point were i have a tingling sensation throughout my body, which is very different from the vibrations i had. For example, the tingling is more like a wave, comming out from say, my leg or stomach. The vibration was more like an old Radar system, starting at my feet, shooting up my body to my head, then back down. I am finding myself not able to relax anymore past the tingling waves, and they just wear off. I don't understand, I think sleep paralysis is relaxing, and think im relaxed but i can get past that, even though it takes less time to do now. I don't know, anyone else getting this or can help me out? Sorry again for the long post.

----------


## isthisit

I rarely get SP, some people don't. That's why I'm not a fan of methods that rely on SP, I'd chose one that doesn't.

----------


## 4bangerhonda

Any suggestions for easy ones? Btw, haven't been able to sleep all that well for the past couple of weeks

----------


## Highlander

It's best to attempt a WILD/OBE? during a WBTB after about 5 hours sleep.  Trying for one before going to bed for the night is very hard. Probably only really experienced people can do it then.
An attempt could be done in the afternoon, but again it's not as easy as WBTB.
Hope that helps?  ::roll:: 

P.S: There is an up to date WILD tutorial which might help you in the Wiki/tutorial sections.

----------


## OctoberWind

Just as RobStar said, it's nearly impossible to go straight from being awake into sleep paralysis.  Also, if you're wanting to get lucid from sp, you need to get into paralysis right before a REM cycle begins. If you sleep before hand, then you'll enter into sp much easier. 

 Check out http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/jeff77...hnique-116172/ , it's very effective (at least I think so)

(ps, try meditating, that'll help)

Good luck!

----------


## 4bangerhonda

Aight then, ill take that into account and try the different methods, i hope they work, Thanks for the help

----------


## melanieb

I'm curious why you would be attempting this at 1P.M.  Do you have an odd sleep schedule?


WBTB should work easier. Also, the tutorials in our WIKI are updated as of this summer.

----------


## 4bangerhonda

I guess, havent been able to sleep all that well, takes about 1-2 hours to get to sleep, then once im there i wake up around 4-6 Am, still tired but cant sleep. This is from laying in bed at 12, so I am getting 2-4 hours of sustained sleep at night......any chance you know how to get rid of insomnia? Im not usually like this, usually its 15-30 min laying there then wake up the next morning...

----------


## TosTurnSyndrome

> Before i start, this is a long post, sorry about that....
> 
> I have been trying an OBE/ Lucid dream induction technique that requires sleep paralysis and being awake (Its from Lucidoligy). However, i cant induce full sleep paralysis, or so it seems. The furthest i have ever gotten was one vibration, and that was yesterday at about 1pm, this attempt also took me 2 hours to get there, once i got the vibration, i could not get relaxed again (before the vibrations I had a few "video clips" on the back of my eyelids, so i figured i would relax back to that) and i have up. In more recent attempts (last night b4 bed, this morning around 9:40) i can enter sleep paralysis to the point of not being able to feel anything, but its not hard to move, i can move my jaw if i wanted to, nothing feels like a lead blanket, and i get to a point were i have a tingling sensation throughout my body, which is very different from the vibrations i had. For example, the tingling is more like a wave, comming out from say, my leg or stomach. The vibration was more like an old Radar system, starting at my feet, shooting up my body to my head, then back down. I am finding myself not able to relax anymore past the tingling waves, and they just wear off. I don't understand, I think sleep paralysis is relaxing, and think im relaxed but i can get past that, even though it takes less time to do now. I don't know, anyone else getting this or can help me out? Sorry again for the long post.



I think this is a classic situation of trying to hard!!!
Your actually to focused on the result to get SP while actually that is a signal to the body to stay awake.

The trick is to just fall asleep and let the timer make you lucid.
Thats actually harder than it looks for most people.

Known problems with it are.

Cant fall asleep       : Toss-Turn Syndrome= Insomnia 
Falling fast asleep   : Beeps dont make you lucid
Partial Paralysis      : Stuck in partial paralysis 
Trance paralysis     : Feels like sleep paralysis but it isnt (very tricky)
Dweller syndrome   : Once in SP feels like a demonic presence is near

Possible sulutions:

Cant fall asleep= use the exercises try to relax the jaw most of all if that doesnt work try relaxing next to your bed on a cold floor this will make the body tired quickly if all doesnt work forget the exercises and just try falling asleep also try using sleep breathing once you got the hang of it it can be the most powerful command to fall asleep anywhere you want!!  :smiley: 

Falling fast asleep= Simple increase the volume on your timer if that doesnt work use MP3 earplugs.

Partial Paralysis = if your stuck here try to relax more your body is to tense to actually complete the paralysis ( your actually in a tug of war with it now it wants you to be awake) to relax more deeply this can be done in numerous ways but i find that the lucidology way works best for me when feeling like you cant hold it no more and you must move use pause breaths normally this is all you need to shift your eyes in to nonphysical focus if youve kept them still enough the idea is to completly forget your eyes visualizations can help with that but isnt nessecary.

Trance paralysis= If your focusing to much on your body youll enter a Trance paralysis version of sleep paralysis in witch is very easy to move  but you actually have the sensation of sleep paralysis only much lighter once you get this your on the right track just be sure to dont give in and keep using the sleep starter commands to fall asleep when you wake up again dont move at all and within 5 min youll get partial or full sleep paralysis this is where to use the sleep triggers once SP begins this is where most people give up they shouldnt!!! cause they are actually very close to it.

Dweller syndrome= once your in full deep sleep paralysis youll get vibrations and rushing noises along with those noises can be a sensation of a demonic presence in the room.
There is nothing to do about this its best to ignore those feeling or better Challange it youll see that it will vanish and next time it will not be there.

How to get over the edge of inducing sleepparalysis,

There are a lot of ways of doing this but my personal experience in this is that if you have very much trouble with getting to relax in to sleepparalysis you can try an chemical induction to stimulate to sensations.
to have an OBE or LD you need to have high serotonin and high melotonin levels with in part raises your cortisol levels to become lucid in a dream

if you use a low chemical induction like 5 mg at the appropiate time you can get to sleep and wake up in the morning at the OBE sweetspot then get back to sleep with no trouble at all and because your body is tired but your mind isnt you can actually tire the mind out and achieve lucidity without doing a thing very easy.

Please note!!! this may not work for everyone as everyone reacts differently to chemical induction but for the Insomia persons over here who just cant figure it out try this 1 time as a 3 step stepping stone instead of 2 step to grasp the feeling of SP youll be able to enter it without chemicals the next time you try because you already know the sensation.

----------


## 4bangerhonda

> I think this is a classic situation of trying to hard!!!
> Your actually to focused on the result to get SP while actually that is a signal to the body to stay awake.
> 
> The trick is to just fall asleep and let the timer make you lucid.
> Thats actually harder than it looks for most people.
> 
> Known problems with it are.
> 
> Cant fall asleep       : Toss-Turn Syndrome= Insomnia 
> ...



Sorry i didn't reply sooner, ive been offline lately. But thanks, and im guessing the high serotonin and Melotonin is why you need to Wbtb for 20 or so min.?

----------


## TosTurnSyndrome

Indeed you can i find wbtb very promising with it to change those levels but if that doesnt work you should try a CAT cycle technique ( set the alarm clock 90 min earlier each day after a week dont set the alarm you should wake up 5-15 min before the alarm normally rings Dont move at all and voilla a fullblown OBE or LD witch also can give SP before that because your using it together with a Deild technique !! (note i diddnt use the OBE sweet spot for this and your first OBE can be Dark or even blind) this i tried after the chemical induction and it worked for me tough its still very hard to focus on that awake/asleep threshold ive been practicing it for 1 month now and experienced 2 LD and 1 OBE that i remember from it soon im up for Micro OBE,s to train how to hover on that treshold. ill let everyone know how my progress goes!!

but 4bangerhonda youll find the awnser that gives you the ability to have OBE,s and LD frequent im sure of it.

----------

